# Jails loose network access after a while



## mallardest (Dec 31, 2015)

I am using iocage to manage my jails. When I created the jails, I assigned them an address on my LAN with a command similar to:
`# iocage create tag=myjail ip4_addr="re0|192.168.1.201"`

However, after a few hours the network in the jail disconnects. I can't think of a good way to explain it, but I can not reach services running in the jail and it does not show up on my network anymore. (However I can still get a shell to the jail with iocage console.) They still have an IP Address assigned to them when I use the jls(8) command.

If I restart the jail with `# iocage stop` and `# iocage start`, it works again for a few hours.
When stopping the jail, I get the following error message:

```
# iocage stop apache
* Stopping 904a6c7e-acf9-11e5-a1bc-1c872c60d5f1 (apache)
  + Running pre-stop         OK
  + Stopping services        OK
ifconfig: ioctl (SIOCDIFADDR): Can't assign requested address
  + Removing jail process    OK
  + Running post-stop        OK
```

I don't even know where to start with fixing this problem, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

